# The Big $6,500.00 Adventure UnderCurrent 8XL13 under 7000w



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 5, 2011)

DIRT FARMER LOSES HIS MIND DIGS UP ORGANIC GARDEN AND PUT IN A SWIMMING POOL???? 

Well here we go, a dirt farmer tries RDWC. 

So I got everything running 5 days ago with the veg nutrients mixed, she's running at pH 5.6 to 6.0, ppm 210/230 and 71 degrees the chiller is running off and on like it should will get the temp down to 67. I'm using Canna Aqua with pk, resatonic and the zyme. Have them under 4 1000w MH right now, and will flip in 2 weeks. I have all my own genetics except one which is Shiva from Dr. Atomic that I had in dirt and cleaned up hope it survives the beating. The others are what I call Blue Storm, a cross of NL, Freezeland (Hells Angles Montreal)and DJ Short New True BB.


----------



## disposition84 (Mar 5, 2011)

Ha your computers name is R2D2 

Try using the attachment (paperclip looking icon above text box) in the message 
options under "go advanced" post option for attaching pictures. That or imgur or imageshack for uploading.

Sounds badass can't wait to finally see some big UC grows (with pics) on RIU


----------



## infinitescrog (Mar 5, 2011)

That looks sick...what are your ambient temps like? Seems like it would be a sauna in there without air cooled hoods running 7 1,000 watters. subscribed


----------



## god this is hard (Mar 5, 2011)

excuse my lack of know how , but what are the units in pic 4 ?


----------



## disposition84 (Mar 5, 2011)

Pretty sure they're DIY ballasts.


----------



## god this is hard (Mar 5, 2011)

lol now you say that it was obvious....


----------



## hoagtech (Mar 5, 2011)

Where the hell did you get those ballasts? There not full diy because the 220 switch box and handle are far too sophistacated. Thats just sexy.. Im tuned in. Good luck man..


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 5, 2011)

They are Pro 1000 MH/HPS 120/240 slectable, high end just no case for better cooling. They are made to not have a case so all the connections are sealed so you can't get electrocuted. Not the same as DIY.

It"s 20 below out and I have a 8" fan 740fpm hooked to a thermostat set at 75. I also have 4 other fans and a 6" blowing out on a thermostat. I also have a 1/2 hp chiller that keeps my water at 68 all the time. Average temp is about 77 and at the plants it's 74. I have air for the summer.

The room is 1500sqf with 9 foot ceilings.






Pix #2 is the temp at the base of the plant (out temp) and the in temp is where the unit is attached 18 inches above the gullwing.


----------



## cephalopod (Mar 5, 2011)

Looking good Woodsman. What is the foot print size for the buckets?


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 6, 2011)

15w x 13L x18h and they hold 13 gal.


----------



## dart420 (Mar 6, 2011)

you spent 6500$ and got 45$ hoods? good looking setup though.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 6, 2011)

dart420 said:


> you spent 6500$ and got 45$ hoods? good looking setup though.


Yup could not get adjust a wings but plan on going vertical when I flower


----------



## jeeba (Mar 6, 2011)

Got a link for the 45 dollar hoods?They look funky fresh!


----------



## purrrrple (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks pretty cool. Very different from most of the setups round here. Few thoughts/questions.

1) Are the ballasts outside? It looked like blue sky in the background above the ballasts.
2) WHY IS YOUR DOG IN THE ROOM?!?!? You must like spider mites, bugs, & half chewed up plants =P
3) Who makes that under current system & where did you get it?
4) PM me if you want a disgusting hookup on equipment/ferts.


----------



## dart420 (Mar 6, 2011)

purrrrple said:


> Looks pretty cool. Very different from most of the setups round here. Few thoughts/questions.
> 
> 1) Are the ballasts outside? It looked like blue sky in the background above the ballasts.
> 2) WHY IS YOUR DOG IN THE ROOM?!?!? You must like spider mites, bugs, & half chewed up plants =P
> ...


amazing how many dogs and cats you see in peoples pics huh?


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice man I think the uc rdwc are such a badass system. Its just too much water for me to run. I'm sure you will have awesome results! Subbed!


----------



## the real G (Mar 6, 2011)

lookin good bro hope all works cause will defo be a nice finish!! subbed


----------



## cephalopod (Mar 6, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> 15w x 13L x18h and they hold 13 gal.


Nice and large with 9ft. ceiling you're going to have some beasts. Sorry I wasn't clear with my first ? I was wondering what is the actual size of the flowering bucket lay-out? Something like 5'x12'...I like the set-up. I have been running nft, but have been thinking about the undercurrent for down the road. I see that you grabbed a 1/2hp chiller too, should have no problems with that on guard. I saw that it's rated for to 250 gallons but didn't look at it's pull down rates. I can't imagine it won't cover you though.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 6, 2011)

*1) Are the ballasts outside? It looked like blue sky in the background above the ballasts. Nope
2) WHY IS YOUR DOG IN THE ROOM?!?!? You must like spider mites, bugs, & half chewed up plants =P He is part of the security team and has been around for every grow for the last 6 years. Cats are bad for bugs, but dogs can drag them in too. I'll get him a clean suit and some boots or just hang a no pest strip on him LOL I hear you. I love my dogs what can I say.
3) Who makes that under current system & where did you get it?  http://cch2o.com/ 
4) PM me if you want a disgusting hookup on equipment/ferts.

**Got a link for the 45 dollar hoods?They look funky fresh! Got them at the local hydro shop*
*Nice and large with 9ft. ceiling you're going to have some beasts. Sorry I wasn't clear with my first ? I was wondering what is the actual size of the flowering bucket lay-out? Something like 5'x12'...I like the set-up. I have been running nft, but have been thinking about the undercurrent for down the road. I see that you grabbed a 1/2hp chiller too, should have no problems with that on guard. I saw that it's rated for to 250 gallons but didn't look at it's pull down rates. I can't imagine it won't cover you though

The foot print is 10 x 4 and the chiller should be more than I need, it runs for 5 min. every 20 min or so.

Total water is 90 gallons with 45 gal back up res.
*


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (Mar 6, 2011)

scribed for sure love the UC DWC same setup Ive been looking into.... big + rep to you sir


----------



## alexonfire (Mar 6, 2011)

Really clean setup, I always love the UC and those plants are going to be monsters!


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 10, 2011)

Well I put the plants in on Sat and on Monday they looked sad, humidity was way down so I plugged in a humidifier and a day later they looked worse. So now I have 2 humidifiers running full time for a total of 30 gal a day. They also looked like they were starving so I went from 260 ppm to 460ppm and they are starting to look better. Had roots since Monday night so I think Im back on track. Also a pic of new recruits that I got from Sannies Seeds. Double kush, KO Kush, Jack Berry, Herijuana x Bigwhite, Uberkush, Anesthesia and El Monstre. All I need now is for them to keep growing. I hope to see a change in how they look in a couple days.


----------



## Beansly (Mar 12, 2011)

Threads like this scared me.. I gonna be doing dwc for the first time after I get my clones going
See, you did everything right, spent way more money than I plan to spend, and things are still going wrong. 
Fuck... I was thinking of going to soilless in a drip system but I already spent the money on the air pump.
What would you say went wrong? For us newbs out here who rely on brave people like you to learn from.kiss-ass


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 12, 2011)

Well I think I jumped the gun on my judgment, they did look like shit but I upped the food and man they are flying now except one plant and I had that one in dirt so washed it all off and put her in to fill one spot. My mistake. I'll get more pics in a bit but the plants are rocking now. My first week under my belt with the new system. You can do DWC cheaper than this but to make this work well you need a chiller $1000 and the system was 1700$ but if you can grow 1# a bucket don't take long to pay for it.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 12, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Threads like this scared me.. I gonna be doing dwc for the first time after I get my clones going
> See, you did everything right, spent way more money than I plan to spend, and things are still going wrong.
> Fuck... I was thinking of going to soilless in a drip system but I already spent the money on the air pump.
> What would you say went wrong? For us newbs out here who rely on brave people like you to learn from.kiss-ass


I went wrong is what happened, I was worried about the amount of nutrients I was feeding them so was running them at 260ppm for the first 4 days than they were still looking sad, so the grower in me said more food so I up the ppm to 450 and they started rocking. I'm an organic dirt farmer for the last 10 years so a big change for me and a new learning curve. The system I have comes with lots of hardware that puts the price up.

Thanks for stopping by


----------



## cephalopod (Mar 12, 2011)

Don't worry too much.LOL With 10yrs. you'll know what you're girls are telling you. I agree the initial cost to set-up is greater than dirt, but I think you will find it cheaper in the long run. I for one find it easier to manage, also I like not hauling dirt around any more, but to each their own. Looking good ....things can turn around real fast for you, get ready for some speed growing. Can't wait to see you dial it in.



woodsmaneh! said:


> I went wrong is what happened, I was worried about the amount of nutrients I was feeding them so was running them at 260ppm for the first 4 days than they were still looking sad, so the grower in me said more food so I up the ppm to 450 and they started rocking. I'm an organic dirt farmer for the last 10 years so a big change for me and a new learning curve. The system I have comes with lots of hardware that puts the price up.
> 
> Thanks for stopping by


----------



## Beansly (Mar 12, 2011)

Cool cool. 
I wasn't trying to dig you for spending the money, shit I would if I had it. I've spent a little over a thousand (including seeds) for my indoor setup myself, and its still a little jankey. But I'm proud of it. I've come to realize that spending money really makes growing a lot more pleasurable. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 13, 2011)

The girls are starting to rock I have one strangler that I took out of dirt and washed up. I must have stressed the shit out of it but I'm hoping it will come back.


----------



## cephalopod (Mar 13, 2011)

Just wait for those girls to push out some more roots then it's all over. I think you'll be happy with your results.


----------



## bonghittersanber (Mar 13, 2011)

wow that looks very nice. i want mine to be at least half that nice. are those containers specific for hydro?


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 14, 2011)

bonghittersanber said:


> wow that looks very nice. i want mine to be at least half that nice. are those containers specific for hydro?



Yes they are, the system is called the Under Current. I got a big smile on my face as the roots are growing fast I took pics but my camra is gone for the day so tomorrow I will post.


----------



## mrduke (Mar 14, 2011)

wheres the pics!!!!!!?????


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 15, 2011)

here are today's pics and some of my organic dirt room girls they still have 20 days to go.



So it has been 10 days since I put them in the buckets, #3 is a plant that was in dirt and I cleaned it off to put in here, I hope she makes it. It's a new one I started a few months ago.


----------



## FlashBazbo (Mar 15, 2011)

Looking good! 

IMHO: I would've taken a clone of the outside plant to then run in an indoor hydro. No matter how well rinsed, the chance of introducing a soilborn pathogen, (one that could've easily been under control in the soil and un-noticed/or not expressed) is simply not worth the risk. I've seen successful transfers, but have also seen whole ops soured. Soil and Hydro, two seperate worlds that just don't mix well......hope all is good and keeps going well. FB


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 16, 2011)

Yup your right, I just wanted to get one of my new Shiva plants from Dr Atomic in there to see what it will be like. Dumb thing to risk the whole grow.


----------



## legallyflying (Mar 16, 2011)

Welcome to the hydro gang  Sweet looking setup for sure. I have heard strange things about the recirculating DWC in terms of nutrient requirements and PH swings or what not but I'm sure that you will get it figured out. If this is your very first hydro run ever, I can't over emphasize the less is more mantra in terms of nutrients. If you keep your nutrient concentrations on the low side and some deficiency or problem in the plants shows up, the you know its from not enough nutes and not some issue like nutrient antagonism or PH lock out or whatever. 

That said, many people often underfeed in the beginning. I start off at 500 ppm (rooted clones), and always try to stay under 1200-1300. 

Remember to calibrate the PH meter every now and then. And I know you probably like your buddy in the grow room but dogs can bring pests into the garden with their dirty feet. 

But anywho, if you think they are rocking now. When they get 6-7 nodes they are going to blow your fucking mind in terms of growth rate. Especially if your using Co2. My 2 week old plants grow1-2 inches a day (and they have 7-8 tops)!


----------



## FlashBazbo (Mar 16, 2011)

Don't be hard on yourself, Woodsman. I wouldn't call it dumb, maybe just overly enthusiactic to grow a good strain. Your roots look nice and healthy!! I'm sure all will be fine. I find maintaining cool(64/67 degrees), *consistant* temps really helps. Root systems don't like quick or major swings. Legals right, less is more. I never go above 1200ppms, peak during veg is 800, and like he said, when the roots hit the water.....look out!! Things happen quick in hydro, I'm sure with your soil experience you'll be fine at reading what your girls want. Since my first outdoor/organic grow in '76 when I was 16yrs old, I've made MANY "enthusiastic" decisions that turned into "learning experiences"  though with little regrets, because I find growing my knowledge and skills as a grower at least as rewarding as growing dank weed! 

Some go the sterile route, some use benificials to combat root zone troubles. Knowing you grow soil organic, I would assume you will lean towards beenies. I brew a very fungal dom tea to inoculate my root crown area, and a more bac/fung balanced tea to LIGHTLY inoculate res/root zone. (too much is not good) I think this is how the UC maker/designer runs his too?....Good luck, FB


----------



## legallyflying (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah, I almost made the recommendation of myco root inoculation but I'm not sure how that translates in a DWC situation. I mean, the fungus will colonize the root zone but there won't be any organic sludge or what not to help feed them. They feed on the roots for the most part but they also depend on substrate for some things. I added perlite to my hydroton this round and I also have a mesh bag full of perlite and myco spores floating in the rez. Can't hurt to try as its not that expensive and you only need to add them to the rez once or twice. There is no need to be adding them with every rez change. 
Ditto on root zone changes. If you find that your PH got out of whack, raise it slowly over the course of the day. Don't just zap it up to where it needs to be (and REALLY dilute your ph adjusters, don't just add them to the rez.).

Also, never get stoned and then start filling your rez with a hose and then leave the room, get distracted, go over to your friends house to return a movie, have a beer, and then come back an hour later. You may find that you have 8 30 gallon shop vacs worth of water on the floor. (not that this has happened to me  )


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 16, 2011)

I just guess some of us have been growing a long time and all have had shit happen, the hose one I have done 4 times in about 9 years and I left the lights on for 4 days in week 6 of flower, 150 plants of garbage.

Everything I read said go easy on the food, so it made me kind of gun shy at first, started at 360ppm and than moved to 460ppm and I think they could take 600 but the pH is rock solid on 6.0, I would like it to be 5.8 but I don't chase pH I just keep it between 5.6 and 6.6, now I have only been doing this rdwc for 11 days. I did see a drop of 20ppm after the first 8 days so I added 15ml of a and b and it went up to 480 and pH went to 5.8 but in the morning it was 6.0.

I did buckets about 10 years ago but was disappointed with the results, I did not know how to use them. So this adventure has got be all jacked up and I hope I do well.

Thanks for the advice and stopping by. More Pics in a few days.


----------



## legallyflying (Mar 16, 2011)

yeah I don't fuck with PH until it gets below 5.8or above 6.4 or so. Sounds like you have it handled. You will see that as the plants start cranking (especially during flower) that AFTER you top off with tap water (or is there an automatic top off?) that your ppm will drop almost everyday. I don't typically sweat that unless they are dropping like 200-300 ppm. Then I either add balanced nutes to bring it up or just decide to change my rez early. What nutes are you using? People have been really pleased with my product using the botanicare pure blend pro line. Organics apparently really help with hydro taste. They are pretty damn stable, produce good results, and are not that expensive but in the end I guess you can judge for yourself. 

I'm quite certain you will do much better than you did 10 years ok. If not, maybe their is no hope


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 16, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> yeah I don't fuck with PH until it gets below 5.8or above 6.4 or so. Sounds like you have it handled. You will see that as the plants start cranking (especially during flower) that AFTER you top off with tap water (or is there an automatic top off?) that your ppm will drop almost everyday. I don't typically sweat that unless they are dropping like 200-300 ppm. Then I either add balanced nutes to bring it up or just decide to change my rez early. What nutes are you using? People have been really pleased with my product using the *botanicare pure blend pro line*. Organics apparently really help with hydro taste. They are pretty damn stable, produce good results, and are not that expensive but in the end I guess you can judge for yourself.
> 
> I'm quite certain you will do much better than you did 10 years ok. If not, maybe their is no hope



I'm running Canna Aqua line at 1/2 recommended. First time using them and so far very stable. I have a 50 gal top off res with auto fill for sure.

I used *botanicare pure blend pro line with Cal-mag *for years and recommend it to everyone.* Great stuff *and there is a more complex taste to the end product.


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes I'm very happy with the pure blend line up as well. I haven't even used anything else to compare it to but I see no need to really.

Some othr stuff is so damn expensive.


----------



## smokebros (Mar 16, 2011)

hell mutha fuckin yea!


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 16, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Yes I'm very happy with the pure blend line up as well. I haven't even used anything else to compare it to but I see no need to really.
> 
> Some othr stuff is so damn expensive.


when I worked out the cost I was a little pissed than I remembered I only need half the recommended so that was nice $400.00 for food for 3 weeks veg and 9 weeks flower if they go that far.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 17, 2011)

Got tired of filling the rain maker up 4 times a day so said fuck it and hooked it up to it's own 50 gal res with an auto fill, my #3 plant that I took out of dirt sucks, will never do that again. Dumb fucking move, but it's the first of a new sexed Dr. Atomic Shiva I wanted to try, next time in rockwool.


----------



## BluBerry (Mar 17, 2011)

*Looking nice Woodsman. I'm subbed in*


----------



## legallyflying (Mar 17, 2011)

nice move on the top off REZ. I have a 25 gallon top off tank for 12 plants and they will soak that shit up in 3 days when in flower. The top off set up is money because you can add 1/4 strength or less nutes and PH it so that your main rez stays stable. I had my top off at 4.0 PH a couple weeks back and my main rez stayed at 6 for the whole week. Probably not ideal as I like to see a little swing but at least it didn't get out of whack.

Plants look nice and uber dense. I would add a dash of superthrive or other b1 in the mix to help that transplanted guy out. I'm pretty confident he will snap back. Maybe cover him up with some cheese cloth or at least shade him to reduce transpiration stress until her roots get settled in again. Plants can take a fair amount of beating. I ripped a 3 week old plant out of my flood table once and set him on the ground cause he was a little scrawny. Came back an our later and decided what the fuck, she will produce something and placed her back in the table. After a week she bounced back and I probably pulled 3oz of her.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 17, 2011)

Not a bad idea about the shade thanks lf and thanks for stopping by BB.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 19, 2011)

Just rockin the place, the plants looked like they needed some more food, leaves were showing some loss of color and some chlorosis. (Yellow leaves and green veins are often the result of a common problem called iron chlorosis. This is the result of either an iron deficiency or iron unavailable for plant uptake.) Happens when using RO water so I upped the ppm by about 70ppm with 50ml cal-mag and 50 ml of all the rest of the stuff. I just added to the epic center and just read that's a no no. I watched and the ph dropped to 5.3 and started working it's way back up to 5.8 in about 1 hour.


----------



## FlashBazbo (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice healthy roots, lookin' good! I think Canna makes good stuff, although I also use PBP mainly, except when experimenting. My well water comes out at 15 to 20 ppm's, so I'm always adding Ca, Mg, and other micro's. I like CalMag+ during veg and first 2 weeks of flower(uses calcium *nitrate*), then use seperate calcium *carbonate* and magnesium sulfate products after that.


----------



## legallyflying (Mar 25, 2011)

FlashBazbo said:


> Nice healthy roots, lookin' good! I think Canna makes good stuff, although I also use PBP mainly, except when experimenting. My well water comes out at 15 to 20 ppm's, so I'm always adding Ca, Mg, and other micro's. I like CalMag+ during veg and first 2 weeks of flower(uses calcium *nitrate*), then use seperate calcium *carbonate* and magnesium sulfate products after that.


Interested to know why the switch out on micos when in flower? I'm using PBP right now.


----------



## hoagtech (Mar 25, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> Just rockin the place, the plants looked like they needed some more food, leaves were showing some loss of color and some chlorosis. (Yellow leaves and green veins are often the result of a common problem called iron chlorosis. This is the result of either an iron deficiency or iron unavailable for plant uptake.) Happens when using RO water so I upped the ppm by about 70ppm with 50ml cal-mag and 50 ml of all the rest of the stuff. I just added to the epic center and just read that's a no no. I watched and the ph dropped to 5.3 and started working it's way back up to 5.8 in about 1 hour.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1503825View attachment 1503811View attachment 1503810View attachment 1503817View attachment 1503819View attachment 1503824View attachment 1503823


What is your secret to keeping white roots? cannazyme? RO Water? Cal Mag? That looks amazing man


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 25, 2011)

Well can't say what the secret is as this is my first RDWC grow but the Canna Aqua, Cannazyme and Resotonic and cal-mag are what I am using. My well water is 390ppm so I have a ro system that spits it out at 12ppm so I need the cal-mag. I trimmed them back today and will flip to flower in a few days.


----------



## tremend00oo (Mar 26, 2011)

if been waiting to see an under current grow.. specially with this system im surely subscribing... good luck man


----------



## phear (Mar 26, 2011)

nice setup mate!

how is that transplant 1 going? hope its ok im sure u would have taken a couple of clones off her just incase something happened to her!

keep the pics comming!


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 26, 2011)

Number 1 is not doing good at all it has a couple of roots showing but it is so far behind when I flip to flower in a few days I will likely pull it out just so it does not mess up the others, not worth the risk. I have the mom for her so no big deal. I have some that I will chop tomorrow, their in my organic grow. I have 10 1000w over soil which I am phasing out 6 1000w over the next month and hope the undercurrent will let me grow more with less plants. I'll post some pics of the chop tomorrow.

Thank for stopping in phear I will post a pic of #1 so you can see why not to take a plant out of dirt and try to put it in hydro. I read where a guy did it with 8 plants and it worked out for him. O well won't need to do that again.


----------



## FlashBazbo (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice job cleaning out the leaf. Looked like alot of compact growth going on, they'll want to strectch their wings now I'll bet! Are you planning on some kind of caging?/training?

LF-Its just to eliminate a source of Nitrogen during bloom. I transition thru PBP hydro grow, to hydro bloom, to soil bloom, and from CalMag+ to Organicares' calplex and huvega. Calmag is cal/nitrate, calplex is cal/carbonate (btw, beenies like the carbon)


----------



## legallyflying (Mar 28, 2011)

Compact as hell. Two questions: how old are they in the pics and did you just topp or fim? 

My plants are hella compact until they get about 3-4 weeks old then they jsut start growing and stretching like a som-bitch. Could be they are just a little too bunched up and start competing for light. 15 plants in a 3 x 5 space. soemthign has to give.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 28, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> Compact as hell. Two questions: how old are they in the pics and did you just topp or fim?
> 
> My plants are hella compact until they get about 3-4 weeks old then they jsut start growing and stretching like a som-bitch. Could be they are just a little too bunched up and start competing for light. 15 plants in a 3 x 5 space. soemthign has to give.


They are 3 weeks old and have not been top just fim.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 28, 2011)

FlashBazbo said:


> Nice job cleaning out the leaf. Looked like alot of compact growth going on, they'll want to strectch their wings now I'll bet! Are you planning on some kind of caging?/training?
> 
> LF-Its just to eliminate a source of Nitrogen during bloom. I transition thru PBP hydro grow, to hydro bloom, to soil bloom, and from CalMag+ to Organicares' calplex and huvega. Calmag is cal/nitrate, calplex is cal/carbonate (btw, beenies like the carbon)


Still thinking what I am going to use but need to get it up in the next few days as going to flop to flower soon.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 28, 2011)

Will I pulled the plug on the miserable plant my bad trying to go from soil to hydro. Lesson learned. Now I will have a empty pod, what a noob mistake. I'm still wondering about how much light to put on them keep it at 4ooo or go to 7000 or 8000?? I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## legallyflying (Mar 28, 2011)

If your currently using PbP I would suggest to do 25/75 of bloom/grow nutes the first week of the flip. Pbp is a little lacking in the nitrogen dept. I go full bloom on the second week and double up the calmag to keep N levels up. 

I would keep them around 40,00 lux till the flowers really start to pop. Then jump up to around 80k if they can handle it. Really strain dependent


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm using the full Canna Aqua line recommended by their online calculator, not using the Boost. Using Cal- mag also. I use PBP in my organic grow love the stuff and also use Liquid Karma


----------



## wonin (Mar 30, 2011)

Fucking such a set up woodsman 1 of the best ive seen yet so jealous!!!!

2 questions;
1.where did u get ur machine for cooling the room and how much? (im havin problems with heat at the min)
2. R u not worried about posting pics of such a big set up and cops tracking your IP or sumfin??


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 30, 2011)

wonin said:


> Fucking such a set up woodsman 1 of the best ive seen yet so jealous!!!!
> 
> *thanks for stopping by*
> 
> ...


No I'm a legal med card carrying allowed to grow 50 plants soon to be more, working with some people to be the designated grower for them. 

Feel free to ask anything, I also grow in dirt 99% Organic.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 30, 2011)

So tomorrow I will flip to flower and get the net up took me a few days to figger out what I want to do. Will post pics some time tomorrow before and after, I'm thinking about keeping 3 of my 1000w MH in there with my 4 1000w HPS???

so here we go with flowering and the roots are just insane


----------



## infinitescrog (Mar 30, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> So tomorrow I will flip to flower and get the net up took me a few days to figger out what I want to do. Will post pics some time tomorrow before and after, I'm thinking about keeping 3 of my 1000w MH in there with my 4 1000w HPS???
> 
> so here we go with flowering and the roots are just insane


I sure hope they are, if they are going to be able to fuel 7000w!


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 31, 2011)

Here are the shots of them before I flip to Flower.


----------



## legallyflying (Mar 31, 2011)

Any idea why the yellowing leaves? Little nitrogen starved perhaps or is that just light? 

Are you going to do any trimming or training during the stretch? Man, I would totally fucking SCROG those bastards. Open up the canopy and let all those top shoots get nice and spread out. BOOM!!! Mega buds. 

I'm sure you have your technique on lock down, I'm just curious.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 31, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> Any idea why the yellowing leaves? Little nitrogen starved perhaps or is that just light?
> 
> Are you going to do any trimming or training during the stretch? Man, I would totally fucking SCROG those bastards. Open up the canopy and let all those top shoots get nice and spread out. BOOM!!! Mega buds.
> 
> I'm sure you have your technique on lock down, I'm just curious.


I think maybe over fert and light to close.

I trimmed them a few days ago and my trim a bit more.

I am going to put the net up and than start to train, there getting big.


----------



## yaknowguy (Mar 31, 2011)

why not paint the whole room white??


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 31, 2011)

I have to say I am so Fuc-ing happy right now I thought I might have an issue with the roots browing but turns out it's because I droped the water level, hahah I'm such a noob at this. So we back down from DevCon 3 These are pics of my RO system with booster pump and my holding tanks and my res hooked to the UnderCurrent and it also feeds the humitifier. I have a Dual in-line TDS meter for the RO system it is installed at the start and at the end and will let me know in a flash if any filters need changing. Water going in is around 380 ppm and comes out at 22 ppm. I added the dual DI filters, there the ones on the left that look brown.


----------



## legallyflying (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice Yo! (someone lives in a location were buds are still high priced  ) Pimp RO system although damn that is some dirty water! MY tap water comes out at 26 PPM  But alas, there are chloramines in it so I still have to run it through dual KDF carbon filters.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 1, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> Nice Yo! (someone lives in a location were buds are still high priced  ) Pimp RO system although damn that is some dirty water! MY tap water comes out at 26 PPM  But alas, there are chloramines in it so I still have to run it through dual KDF carbon filters.


Have you tried it with out the filters for the chloramines, they use it in one of the water treatment products that everyone uses in their hydro systems water to prevent algae dam will look for that post.

Funny you mention high bud prices, the market here in Ontario is flushed, can't give outdoor away and hydro 1500# if your lucky. I just believe in doing things as best as I can with the best tool for the job or some bullshit like that. LOL

I did have an issue pop up and one plant looks limp and not sure what caused it. Making me nervous, but onward


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 1, 2011)

yaknowguy said:


> why not paint the whole room white??


the room my RO system and holding tanks are in is cedar so no need to paint and will not rot or mildew.

The room with the plants has reflectave film on the walls better than white paint.


----------



## greenyield (Apr 2, 2011)

the roots look brown on this plant from the net pot and halfway down until there is new root growth that is white, are you using a nutrient that is dying the roots or is this the start a root disease? maybe just a shadow.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 2, 2011)

greenyield said:


> the roots look brown on this plant from the net pot and halfway down until there is new root growth that is white, are you using a nutrient that is dying the roots or is this the start a root disease? maybe just a shadow.



I dropped the water level and that is just browning from that. Thanks for noticing I thought I had an issue but my coach said no.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 2, 2011)

OK here is the latest, I have a couple plants that are dieing and have been for the last 3 days and could not figger it out so after getting some coaching from MM I replaced half the res with increased nuts my idea as I'm flowering tomorrow. But added some H2O2 as advised and made some changes in the environment and bang their coming back I have pics and you can see the changes. Taking pics every hour or so. 

So I don't know why but humidity was 20 to 30 % so added another humidifier turned 2 lights out and raised the other 2 anothe 6 inches and turned the auto fan to 85 and bang in 1 hour a big change. But I think it will cost me another plant as payment for my noob screw-up


I got my microscopes and checked the roots out here are the pics.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 2, 2011)

Here are a few of my Blue Storm


----------



## legallyflying (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice looking buds. I hear you on the price of buds. In oregon every other house has a fucking grow op. You shold see some of the schwag they turn out though...ugggh.

Anywho, your roots do look a little ill. Maybe it would be best to nuc your beni's and do the hydrogen peroxide route. I always seem to panic mid way through the grow and just throw the h2o2 in. I'm quite certain that would brighten your roots up and kill anything that is bugging them.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 2, 2011)

I hit them with H2O2 some browning of the roots is from exposure to air but all mlooks good wait till you see what I did to my plants there getting better but I fucked one real good before I decided what to do. Another noob fail cut another finger off.


----------



## mr.sessemia (Apr 3, 2011)

bro youre setup is just sexy ....I THINK I GOT GROWERS WOOD ...LOL .......but two questions whats the name of your digital thermometer and what type of ballasts are those!!!


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 3, 2011)

mr.sessemia said:


> bro youre setup is just sexy ....I THINK I GOT GROWERS WOOD ...LOL .......but two questions whats the name of your digital thermometer and what type of ballasts are those!!!


The digi is call tri-meter made in Canada in BC. The Ballast are custom made from the best components on the market and cost me $170.00. They have sealed connections so no shock issues and do not need covers for cooling.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 3, 2011)

Back rocking this morning so solved the problem but going to lose another plant. The cost of learning I guess. I just hope I have enough plants to get to the end, every time I screw up it cost me a plant but better than all the plants.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 3, 2011)

Here are some pics of the plants as they recover. The cause was low humility and light too close


----------



## greenyield (Apr 3, 2011)

the way that those tops have folded over like that and looking limp and dead could be due to a strong dose of h202 and they should recover in a couple of days.
that happened to me in nft when i added some h202 at the recommended dose on the instructions, i would use half strength or slightly less.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 4, 2011)

Well did a few things in the room today and put a hydrometer in the hall. The reading was 58% so all this time all I had to do was open the door and drop a fan in. I put the trellis up and when coming down from the ladder I knocked the auto feed spigot out or the 50 gal res. water pouring out all over, but stuck my finger in the hole and put it back, I think about 4 gal came out, don't sound like much but it would surprise you. I put some panda around my res just to make sure no algae could grow, put a new fan up but don't like it, to slow. Here are the pics of the dead plant I was in a dark room for 25 hours then I took the pics. On ward and upward now to tend to my organic garden, I just water it that's all.


----------



## mr.sessemia (Apr 6, 2011)

and at this time...........a moment of silence for all the plants that didnt make it...................no coughing!!!


----------



## NEVER OUTGUNNED (Apr 6, 2011)

Don't mean to sound like a hater, but this is an ad. I have been seeing them pushing this Mediocre ***"THE UNDER CURRENT SYSTEM"*** all over craigslist. its a decent system, but and with a little know how can build a better if not equal system system for under 300$. love the catchy National Enquirer headline "Dirt farmer looses his mind.." and the "..oh by the way" link to the seller of the system that he added..Hydroponic sales have turned from a "mom and pop" business, into a bunch of manipulative a-holes who will stoop to any level to sell you some cheap chinese crap.. way to sell out "woodsmaneh!"


----------



## Dominathan (Apr 6, 2011)

Any chance Blue Storm seeds will ever hit the market?


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't think so, I just breed and grow for my pleasure, but thanks for asking.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 9, 2011)

NEVER OUTGUNNED said:


> Don't mean to sound like a hater, but this is an ad. I have been seeing them pushing this Mediocre ***"THE UNDER CURRENT SYSTEM"*** all over craigslist. its a decent system, but and with a little know how can build a better if not equal system system for under 300$. love the catchy National Enquirer headline "Dirt farmer looses his mind.." and the "..oh by the way" link to the seller of the system that he added..Hydroponic sales have turned from a "mom and pop" business, into a bunch of manipulative a-holes who will stoop to any level to sell you some cheap chinese crap.. way to sell out "woodsmaneh!"


Well I think if you could build one for 300$ everyone would, now my reason for choosing the UC was based on the fact I can only grow x number of plants and I have not seen anyone out there growing 1# per plant in dirt or any other way so for me it was a good choice. As for them all over Craigs list I have seen a few on there and thats because it is not that easy to run a system like this and people get frustrated and sell them, no different than any other product. Some people just don't want to take the time to learn and listen. I don't know many companies where you can pick up the phone or send an email directly to the owner and get a prompt reply. Daniel is a very knowledgeable and friendly guy and you can ask him anything. As for this being an add for them if you took the time to read the whole thread before shooting your mouth off you would see things are not going that well for me so far, so how does that help them sell??? I would also expect you have no experience with the system and as you only have 64 post's are not well qulified to say much of anything so go back and sit on the porch with the little dogs and come back when you got some cred.


----------



## gozania (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey woodsman I have a couple dwc grows under my belt. Both RDWC and standard DWC. If I may make a suggestion, when its time to buy nutes again go with either dutch master or house & garden.

I know for a fact that dutch master zone will help with your root issues. However it will kill off your bennies, but will keep your roots nice and clean.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 13, 2011)

Thats good advice, I started using Zone last week, Danial the inventor of this system advised me to add it also. Thanks


----------



## legallyflying (Apr 13, 2011)

NEVER OUTGUNNED said:


> Don't mean to sound like a hater, but this is an ad. I have been seeing them pushing this Mediocre ***"THE UNDER CURRENT SYSTEM"*** all over craigslist. its a decent system, but and with a little know how can build a better if not equal system system for under 300$. love the catchy National Enquirer headline "Dirt farmer looses his mind.." and the "..oh by the way" link to the seller of the system that he added..Hydroponic sales have turned from a "mom and pop" business, into a bunch of manipulative a-holes who will stoop to any level to sell you some cheap chinese crap.. way to sell out "woodsmaneh!"


No thread is complete without some know it all douche bag with no evidence to back up his claims or growing experience to come in and piss all over everything. Its astounding to me that anyone that actually read this thread would come to the conclusion that woodsman is just a salesman shill.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks Legallyflying for your support, I would rather just tell them to FO but others may not get any value out of that. I have been testing out some new dried Dr. Atomic Shiva, 3 or 4 phenol's so trying to decide which is best if any. Hard job, kind of like deciding if you like red heads better than blonds or brunets LOL will post an update in a few days to this thread, I'm away right now.


----------



## legallyflying (Apr 13, 2011)

Well I appreciate all your efforts and keeping everyone informed on your experiences. I think some people don't realize how much effort it takes to keep a decent grow log. Sure, there are a shit ton of grow logs of guys growing one plant under CFL's surrounded by tin foil but the trully "legit" grow journals are hard to come by. 

I'm out of town on work for two weeks so it will be interesting to see my plants when I get back. I have 15 one month vegged plants in ebb/grow buckets under a SCROG screen and 3x600's on a light mover. My wife is "taking care" of them so I get interesting, panic inducing texts like "I think that big rez thing is leaking" or "your temperature monitor alarm thingie was ringing this morning".... sigh.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 13, 2011)

I feel you, I go through the same thing with my wife when I'm away. Growing in dirt was much easier all we did was water. I still have my organic room going and will keep it going till I can see what I will get from this system. It's my plan B.


----------



## disposition84 (Apr 13, 2011)

The uc systems have great potential to be one of the easiest forms of hydro available given its
design. With a dosing system and a RO reservoir on a float valve you can pretty much make 
the whole thing automated. 

I'm not sure if you're on thcfarmer at all, but they have a whole sub directory dedicated to the
UC systems and they're all pretty nuts, you should totally check them out.


----------



## alexonfire (Apr 13, 2011)

That Blue Storm looks amazing!
Way to go on those pictures


----------



## mr.bond (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey woodsmaneh, 

I really love the grow so far! Despite the few angry plants, the rest should come out lovely. I must say your plants sure are bushy, even after you trimmed them up. I would relate quite a bit of that to the massive root growth, helped along nicely from the UC system. For every root, there is a leaf attached to it...

I have been doing bucket DWC myself and I can't preach enough about using beneficial bacteria in my buckets. You've been doing the Zone & H2O2 which is good, I've heard great things about Zone. I tried doing just the H2O2 at first but it wasn't working out so well. I switched to using bennies and the difference was astounding, especially in root growth!!! I find it important to note that if you do try bennies for your next grow cycle, start with the bennies ASAP, from your clones or seeds or what have you, and keep using them. Breed them separately then add to your rez. Some people say to just inoculate once or twice, but without the bennies in there, you're opening the door to the bad bacteria to come in. Anyway, something to think about in the future. Can't wait to see how this turns out woodsman. Cheers and +rep!

Oh, and +rep for alexonfire also for having such an epic rack in your profile photo. XD

Regards,

Mr. Bond


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for the advice Mr Bond, I use bennies in my organic grows and just started using Zone. Not sure what I will do for the next grow.

Alex thanks for stopping in and the nice comments. If I told you you had a great rack would you hold it against me LOL The Blue Storm is the best work I have ever done and I grow about 10 new strains every year. This year so far I have 12 different strains on the go. I'm just smoke testing Dr Atomic now. Hope to see you all again. I'll post up some of my other breeding.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 15, 2011)

disposition84 said:


> The uc systems have great potential to be one of the easiest forms of hydro available given its
> design. With a dosing system and a RO reservoir on a float valve you can pretty much make
> the whole thing automated.
> 
> ...


Yup you will find be there same handle but without !


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 15, 2011)

April 15 and not much new, I switched to flower nutrients last week and they have been happy so far. So a recap, I lost 2 plants and crippled three others due to my screw ups, you can tell from the pics which they are its very clear ones not to stunted. The other three are going great, I turned another light out and they appear to be doing better. They are running at 5.6 to 6.1 for pH, 440 to 530 ppm and temp in the buckets is 66 to 68. Another 6 to 8 weeks and payday. Going out to get some air conditioning, looking at one ton of spot air. Still keeping it simple but added DM Zone as recommended buy the designer of the system. So cool to be able to talk to him. Well Im smoke testing some Shiva from Dr Atomic, not knock your socks off but like to give them all a fair shake. Do have issues with his seeds!!! But will cover that in a different thread. I have 9 other strains going for Sannies and just cloned the plant to sex them. I expect great things from Sannies in the UC. Stuck a pic of ny Vape Tower great system.


----------



## FlashBazbo (May 4, 2011)

Hey Woodsman, too bad u lost a few. The others look pretty good though! I've used DM zone b4, works well.(its also a decent foliar treatment for PM) I always prefer bennies over a sterile environment, but its a tricky balance. Rez temps of 62-64 seem to work best for me, never over 67. To me, your plants seemed to be in too compact of a growth mode when flipped. I see this type of growth when young plants get a little too streesed(for whatever reason) and trigger into an almost flowering kind of tight growth. Maybe a week or so more veg would have brought the vigor back and filled your screen more? How are things lookin' now?  PICS!! 

BTW your Blue Storm looks really nice!! Great colors. Excellent work


----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 5, 2011)

I have 2 updates coming with pics and I am building a 30 gal 6 site system from scratch to see what it cost me. I have the barrels and have a 1 hp chiller on order along with a 2200 gph pump and a 220 watt air pump, so have been busy. Will post one update tonight as it is faster to upload pics then. be back in a few hours


----------



## wanabe (May 5, 2011)

i am subd looks great


----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 6, 2011)

Well their growing, kind of boring right now. Next week I add the PK for a week. I think I am going to try DM for my next grow. So I started sourcing the materials for a larger system, 30 gal barrels with 4 inch uniseals, 1 hp chiller, 2200 gph water pump, and 280 watt air pump. I'll post some of the construction here in this thread I'm building one because I can and like doing stuff like that. I could buy one but they don't have one the size I am building. They do have a new 45 gall system but it's too big.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 6, 2011)

more pics and a couple of my power panel I am building for my new system. It's kind of odd but the 3 plants on one side are way better then the three on the other side, The next update for this week shows some good growth after the addition of the PK. They still look like they need something almost like a N diff. It's been a great learning experience but at least the 3 bigger plants will give me an idea of what I can yield if I don't screw up.

View attachment 1587231


----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 6, 2011)

You can see the the difference in the bud size since I added the PK, tomorrow I will switch out the nutrients, heading into week 6 of flower and still feel I'm missing something in the nutrients just from the look of them , Hummmm

I also attached a pix of some of my feathered friends, kind of cool having 2 of them going in circles around the tree. Got lots of wild shit hanging around, love it

Took these pix with the flash and will take some more when the lights turn on.

Did I mention I bought an air conditioner 13000btu = 1 ton, now I need to see how hot it gets in the summer??? I can always move the ballasts and or buy new hoods and vent them also thinking or chillers for the lights. The new system will have 10 inch HD net pots.

Some frostyness happening for sure on them buds, 3 to 4 weeks to go Wowhooooo


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 6, 2011)

Phew, just read every page. You sir are living my dream. Breeding your own strains, massive high tech grow room and! laptop with a vaporizer next to it lol. I use Canna Aqua line (think thats what you said your using, sounds like it from the PK references) I too feel like I'm lacking something...Are you set on organic nutes for your hydro? I've got some humboldt nutes on order for my next grow if only to see the difference from the Canna. amazing blue colors on those buds btw


----------



## dsmoke1 (May 22, 2011)

Nice grow! Very very clean. Updating soon? I'm sure they're damn near done


----------



## MediMary (May 22, 2011)

congrats on your first grow, had some bumps but u pulled um off 
looking forward to seeing your modded out system for the next run.. 
havn't been posting much latley,, one of the mods here just killed all my fun


----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 23, 2011)

Hi Guys working on my other jumbo grow system, it is eating up my time, anyway here are shots from last week and they should be done by weeks end. Better pics when the wife gets home with the camera. Power went out for 5 hours at least it was black out time in the rooms. You should see the sixe of the air pump I got 280 watts and it must be about 20 lbs. Pics to come.

Hay Mary FDD cramping your style, were losing some of the fun bunch, darn.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 23, 2011)

Here are some pics with my scope small bud at the bottom of the plant.


----------



## BluBerry (Jun 2, 2011)

*Looking Awesome in here Woods.. Wish I had the space to have an op of that size. *


----------



## Beansly (Jun 2, 2011)

Tbh, at the beginning, I had doubts. Seeing all the problems you were having and stuff. I wasn't sure it would pan out but you proved me wrong! Those are magazine quality bud there by friend. Plus getting over all the obsticles you had really says something about you grow ability imo. Anyone can throw a seed in the dirt and with half a brain, get something decent. It's when the problems start happening that separates the internet know it all from real growers. Congrats.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for stopping by, I will chop them in a 24 hr they will have been in the dark for 48 hrs and temp in the res is 58 degrees. It worked out in-spite of my screw up's, will post the final pics this weekend and than 7 to 11 days drying and we will have a weight. Looking at my best plant if they were all like that I would be very happy with my first go at RDWC. I have new plants vegging right now and they are doing so well, I'll include a shot of the replacements. The big system is on hold for a week, while I deal with some other stuff.


----------



## Chronic Monster (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats on the harvest, hope its tasty


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jun 3, 2011)

Well I'm chopping them tomorrow and will take some microscope pics them but here is what they look like right now. I have to say not quite an epic fail but about 50% due to my screw ups, next one will be better...


----------



## tenthirty (Jun 3, 2011)

I'd sure like to see the roots on the plants with the yellowing leaves.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jun 4, 2011)

tenthirty said:


> I'd sure like to see the roots on the plants with the yellowing leaves.


I'll see what I can do.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jun 4, 2011)

The deed is done the girls are heading for the dryer. Here are some chop pics. All I have to do is disinfect and clean than restart. I am using Dutch Master Gold this time around. Learned from my mistakes I hope on the next one. The one plant is very nice in spite of the fact I just about killed them all. I will post the weight in a week to 10 days.


----------



## Fire One Up (Jun 4, 2011)

looks tasty 
your pups freakin adorable


----------



## BluBerry (Jun 4, 2011)

*Very Nice!!*


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 5, 2011)

Dude! Very nice. Pulled it off. You'll dial it in next go at it. That stuff looks bomb too.


----------



## darkstar420 (Jun 5, 2011)

how do you get you plants to get so bushy while being so short small and young? awesome grow man. im envious. i hope mine goes this well.


----------



## tenthirty (Jun 5, 2011)

Plants look good. Thanks for the pics of the roots. I can't really tell from the pics, but it looks like there is a touch of some kind of root problem. Some white and some turning brown. I think that I see a little slime as well.
I have been seeing the same leaf problems as well as having somewhat brown and slimy roots. Your plants have fared better than mine did on the last run. 
Are you using anything to combat root pathogens?

Thanks,

Nice grow


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jun 6, 2011)

I was not to happy with the roots and they defiantly had some issues. I did not see any slime but they were very easy to remove, too easy. I use Zone for root issues but I did not change the res very often, I am going to do it every 2 to 3 weeks on the next run.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jun 14, 2011)

OK so to end this grow total dry was 461 g from 6 plants. Big fail for me. I figger it cost me 1344g (3 pounds) as the price to play (learn new stuff) or 20g a day for 70 days, I think I want to cry. O well on to the next grow, thanks all for stopping by.


----------



## Fire One Up (Jun 14, 2011)

that sucks man  but buds is buds  and you've got the most expensive buds I've seen


----------



## tenthirty (Jun 14, 2011)

> *that sucks man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got some of that expensive bud as well.

As far as the roots go.
Al.B.Fuct says that 500ppm of h2o2 is the trick. That comes out to .05%

In RDWC AKA Heath Robinson flooded tube and AK47, I would say that is a tad hot.

h2o2 at about 200 ppm and HF at 2 mil/gal seems to be working much better for me.


----------



## BluBerry (Jun 14, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> OK so to end this grow total dry was 461 g from 6 plants. Big fail for me. I figger it cost me 1344g (3 pounds) as the price to play (learn new stuff) or 20g a day for 70 days, I think I want to cry. O well on to the next grow, thanks all for stopping by.


*Be proud of yourself for your first time with that setup and still pulled 16.4 oz. *
*That will push you thru til your next harvest and you will learn from your mistakes and have a bigger better harvest. *
*Props to ya! Can't give ya Rep. Gotta spread it around.. Lol!*


----------



## mr.bond (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey Woodsman, 

Just checking in on your grow, glad to see the buds you pulled off looked so juicy!!! It may not have exceeded your expectations but you have a lot of experience now with this system going in to round 2. I'm particularly intrigued to see what kind of results you'll be seeing after switching to the Dutch Master Gold line in a setup like yours. Are you going to use the whole line -- Nutrient Grow/Flower, Add.27 Grow/Flower, Silica, Zone, Liquid Light + Saturator (Foliar)? I would definitely stick to using Zone versus H202, especially since you will be changing nutes every 2-3 weeks, as H202 dissipates within a few days. I grow in DWC and just finished up my grow with AN Connoisseur and some additives, but I'm going to be using DM Gold for my next round as well. The only thing I'm currently unsure about is if I'm going to use DM Zone for root protection or use my tried-and-true bennies/EWC tea. 

Anyway thanks for the updates as you went along. Definite props and +rep!

Cheers,
Mr. Bond


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jun 14, 2011)

well Mr Bond, Money Penny recommended I use the full line from DM with the exception or *Liquid Light + Saturator (Foliar) **

I will start my journal in a couple days**, I just put them in today and changed the room around so I can fit my monster system in there too I hope.*


----------



## mr.bond (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Woodsman,

LOL... I'm not sure moneypenny's reasoning for not recommending the Liquid Light + Saturator, but I think it is a killer combo. The LL pretty much keeps photosynthesis going strong, keeping your plants reaching for the light and fattening up those buds. If you are interested might be worth experimenting on one or two plants.

Cheers mate! Can't wait to see your next grow pop up.

Mr. Bond


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jun 15, 2011)

Sounds like a good idea, maybe do 1/2 of them


----------



## SKandall (Jun 20, 2011)

I just saw this thread... And after my farmkit dwc grow I'm buying this set up too but it's only $2100 online.. Unless I'm swing something different maybe the gallons of water it holds? I think this is the easiest way to grow due to just hook it up to the sink to fill and toilet to drain... This is awesome!!!


----------



## legallyflying (Jun 20, 2011)

I second the notion that liquid light and saturator work wonders. Sugars get absorbed through the leaves, not the roots. LL is the ONLY expensive additive that I use.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jun 20, 2011)

Picked it up a couple days ago and will start using it, in for a penny, in for a pound. Will post my new grow soon.


----------



## Muffy (Jun 28, 2011)

That's a nice harvest eh! Just think how much you would have to pay if you didn't grow it yourself.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jun 28, 2011)

The new grow is going very well, thanks for stopping in.


----------



## mjdudeist (Aug 4, 2011)

are you putting more then one plantin your net pot? i thought one pic had two. i learned alot by reading this thread. thanks.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Aug 4, 2011)

mjdudeist said:


> are you putting more then one plantin your net pot? i thought one pic had two. i learned alot by reading this thread. thanks.



No I just put 1 plant in each net-pot. Only room for 1 set of roots in there and barely at that.

Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Aug 5, 2011)

Here is some more shots, there are tri-chromes on the fan leaves and I'm very happy with my results. I have not changed the res in 5 weeks and will let them finish just the way they are.

ENJOY


----------



## ironheadxl (Aug 6, 2011)

looking choice over there plus look at how much you have learned. I am just starting my first hydro based grow (immersed the buddha cheese seeds last night) and find your grow an inspiration, I'm looking over at my waterfarm purchase thinking wtf did I get into? lol


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Aug 7, 2011)

Took a few more shots'' Soooo close, there are a few dark trichromes I'm thinking next week for chop, interesting note, I have not changed the res this grow???

Smell is not so powerful as it was,  getting better with the new camera


----------



## Muffy (Aug 10, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> interesting note, I have not changed the res this grow


k
u
d
o
s


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Aug 13, 2011)

Well things are still looking great, here are some lights on shots, looking at monday to chop I hope. These buds are so hard you could use them in a sling-shot. I'll pull a bud and get it under the micrscope and takes some pix so you all can see what the trychromes look like. Dam I am one happy camper and glad the second run is so encouraging. I also love learning stuff to that's another plus.


----------



## mastiffkush (Sep 25, 2011)

lookin good, i want to do a RDWC once im able to get my other space up and running, i have a temporary bathroom setup now with 6 plant site...check out my sig.


----------



## ironheadxl (Sep 25, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> The deed is done the girls are heading for the dryer. Here are some chop pics. All I have to do is disinfect and clean than restart. I am using Dutch Master Gold this time around. Learned from my mistakes I hope on the next one. The one plant is very nice in spite of the fact I just about killed them all. I will post the weight in a week to 10 days.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1633074View attachment 1633080View attachment 1633082View attachment 1633084View attachment 1633085View attachment 1633086View attachment 1633087View attachment 1633089View attachment 1633090


Stalks are like broccoli lol very cool woodsman very cool.


----------

